# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  NSW Fence contractor help

## Farmweld

I have a customer who is looking for a fencing contractor near Holbrook NSW 2644 who can install a (rural) fence for her using timber posts. She's a widow and has someone who will do the fence for her, but he's hell bent that no one uses timber any more and he'll only work with steel posts (cos it's what HE knows). She however, wants heavy timber posts for her entrance as this is what she has elsewhere on the property, and what they used when hubby was still alive. She's feeling like she's being railroaded because she's on her own and doesn't seem to be able to find anyone else who can help. 
Does anyone know of a contractor who might be able to help her out? We'll be supplying a reproduction cast jointed gate (from SA) for her so it's just the fencing she needs done and obviously hanging the gate which should be easy enough as the gudgeons are adjustable.

----------


## watson

:Bump:

----------

